# Radeon X1800 Voltmods



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2006)

Show article


----------



## hat (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you do here, pencil mod? If so, what type of pencil do you reccomend? Also, how much voltage does it give to the GPU?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 27, 2007)

Solder a 50K rheostat of sorts to the points depicted. That would be one hell of a long pencil mod trace.


----------



## kraeger (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty good pictures. I just "might" try that soon.. only for fun, my card starts to be a bit old anyway


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2007)

WTF? Why would you need volt mods? That card has driver level voltage control in ATI Tool, I know this because I played with it alot when I had mine.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 19, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> This voltmod applies to all X1800 series cards using PCB #A520031-50 without VDDCI support.
> 
> *These mods are designed for users of extreme cooling solutions who need more voltage than can be set via software with ATITool for example.*




I believe your answer was posted in the very first part of the thread...............


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 29, 2007)

HI there...sorry for the off-tópic but i´d love to get a X1800XT 512 Master Crossfire card...does anyone know something about one ? Contact me please, aprecciated that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2007)

Aguiar said:


> HI there...sorry for the off-tópic but i´d love to get a X1800XT 512 Master Crossfire card...does anyone know something about one ? Contact me please, aprecciated that.



Go to the BUY/SELL/TRADE section on the mainpage of these forums and post a thread in there with [WTB] X1800XT 512 master card         as a title and see if you get any replies there. This is actually not the best place to try to FIND a card , as its in the wrong section for it! Peolpe will be more apt to see it for what it is if you post where I said.


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok...i will,but in few sec´s i´ve allready got a answer...Thanks.


----------

